

Ask HN: Is a TL;DR summary proper etiquette for HN? - vital101

I've noticed over that past couple of days an influx of people using TL;DR in their comments and on Ask HN threads.  I feel that this is probably coming from an influx of users via Reddit.  My question to the community, is it OK to use a TL;DR?  Or does this take away from the discussion.<p>I'm personally of the opinion that they shouldn't be allowed.  It takes away from the level of conversation by giving people an easy way out of reading an article.
======
wglb
My favorite part of HN is that there are a very high number of articles that I
like reading front to back and sometimes repeatedly. Thoughtful articles.

Often tl;dr is used here as the next stop before flagging, or something done
along with flagging. So "too long;don't read". But the guidelines suggest that
if you are going to flag an article, don't also comment that you are going to
flag it.

So the underlying criteria would be "when is a tl;dr comment thoughtful, and
does it add to the discussion".

